# pink tongued skink/leaf tailed gecko/angle headed dragon enclosure?



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 11, 2017)

would this be okay for any species listed above? only 103 dollars, so i'm thinking of buying it.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 11, 2017)

Not for the pink tongue, but possibly the other two species.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 11, 2017)

Those types have mesh tops, and are tricky to maintain temps. Something with a lower temp range would be better. Humidity would be an issue too.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 11, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> would this be okay for any species listed above? only 103 dollars, so i'm thinking of buying it.


Where are they listed that cheap? I'll get two more today for my collection if they have any left.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 11, 2017)

https://www.lllreptile.com/products/32604-exo-terra-screen-terrarium-largextall it's in usd i think, which is why i said 103, shipping may also apply.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 11, 2017)

Well that's not going to work now is it.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 11, 2017)

you can still order using aus money, lol.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 11, 2017)

In answer to your question. None of the animals you suggested would be suitable. You could keep stick insects in them. As Pinefamily said keeping humidity and heat would be a problem, even more so with those as they are completely meshed on all sides.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 11, 2017)

yeah, was thinking of stick insects, too.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 11, 2017)

Or leaf insects.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 11, 2017)

also maybe mantises.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 11, 2017)

Breed grasshoppers and I'll buy them off you.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 11, 2017)

what species?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 11, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> you can still order using aus money, lol.


yes you can use Aus $ but the shipping would be at least double the price of enclosure and the enclosure would still be useless for the species you mentioned.


----------

